# Shaving Cream



## Ga-Spur (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been using Gillette shaving cream for 40 years or more and noticed that it didn't  seem to  last as long as it use to . It contains 11 oz of shaving cream. I started looking and after checking several I found one at a bargain ; it is the Equate sensitive skin shave cream from Wal-Mart.It  cost less and contains 15.5 oz of cream. On the side of the can it says to compare to Colgate. It is a high quality cream compared to Gillette. I am still using the new triple blade from Gillette for shaving though. Try it you will like it.


----------



## jeffh1971 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Another suggestion*

After becoming frustrated with the rising cost of shaving products, I began using a safety razor that my grandfather gave me. Razor blades can be purchased for about $1.50 a pack. In addition, I am using the old fashioned cup soap with a shaving brush. The bars of cup soap will last about 5 to 6 months and the whole combo produces a really close shave, plus you get the nostalgia of doing it the old way.


----------



## mikel (Jan 11, 2005)

when my dad passed i got his old razor set and tried it.its way better than any new disposable IMO.


----------



## Scouter (Jan 11, 2005)

*Try this*

I use the cheapest unscented foam shaving cream to clean my glasses each morning.  Just a dab, smear it over the lenses, rinse with some hot water, and presto !    Clean as a whistle !


----------



## Kdog (Jan 11, 2005)

I just use soap, and it works just fine, and I shave in the shower.  I do not like the 3/4 blade razor's even though they do give a nicer shave.

Kdog


----------



## RCCola (Jan 11, 2005)

I quit using shaving cream years ago.  I just use hand towel soaked in hot water and put up to my face, then shave.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 11, 2005)

*Inexpensive razor blades??*

The trick is finding store brand razor blades at a reasonable price.  Even Wal-Mart didn't carry a store brand the last time I checked.


----------



## dbodkin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Real men*

Dry Shave    :speechles


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 11, 2005)

I solved most of my problems by just growing a beard.  What of my too cute for words visage that I do shave, I use Edge gel.  
HERE'S A TIP FOR YOU "YOOTS":  You know what one of the main causes of wearing out your blade is?  NOT shaving.... it's corrosion!  MAKE SURE AND DRY your  blades!  Watch how long they last then.  I've had them last for several months.  Literally.  All you have to do is rinse it good, one quick hard blow to remove anythng between the blades (assuming you use a multi-blade), and give it a pat or two on a dry towel.  Makes a BIG difference.  
Try it.  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2005)

another use for shaving cream is to rub some on your hands before tinkering with the car engine, etc...your hands clean up real easy and smell good too!


----------



## mpowell (Feb 28, 2005)

here's a cool tip for keeping blades fresh, clean, and corrosion free . . .

rinse the razor well getting all the cream and hair off.  then, place the razor (or head of razor if it unsnaps) in a cup of vodka!  sounds crazy, put the vodka disinfects and keeps them ready to go.

BTW--i use the equate brand shaving gel myself.  to me it's just as good as name brand.


----------



## roadkill (Feb 28, 2005)

Equate sensitive skin is the best I've tried.  I also use a Bic metal razor.  One blade, low cost, lasts as long as the $10 ones do.

Another good trick is to smear shaving cream on the mirror, and wipe it off.  Won't fog where the shaving cream was.


----------

